# New GPU - Budget 6-7K



## Rohit1980 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I need a new GPU around 6~7k for the below mentioned configuration. Can you please suggest?

1. AMD Phenom II x6 1055t
2. Gigabyte GA-880G-UD3H
3. G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL
4. Corsair VX450W
5. Cooler Master Elite 430
6. 500GB seagate SATA
7. 24" LED AOC monitor
8. APC 1.1 kVA UPS

Thanks,
ROhit


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 6, 2011)

MSI 6770. It is available at smcinternational.in at 6400 Rs.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Oct 6, 2011)

can i run games at 1600 X 1200? 
Mostly i will be watching HD movies or play games like Company of Heroes or Men of War..
Which buying UPS couple of months back, some one suggested to go for 6850 for Full HD.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

Rohit1980 said:


> can i run games at 1600 X 1200?
> Mostly i will be watching HD movies or play games like Company of Heroes or Men of War..
> Which buying UPS couple of months back, some one suggested to go for 6850 for Full HD.



A 6850 would be a much better choice, specially if you want to utilize the 24" display you got there. But then again its out of your budget. A 6770 should do fine at 1600x1200 resolution.


----------



## funskar (Oct 7, 2011)

No need for u to take a psu..
I m Too having corsair vx450 running HIS 6850 purchased 15 days back
From tirupati enterprises for 9.1k

My Config - i5-760-intel dh55hc mobo with 2tb hdd 8gb ram n 2 cm fans

So add ur psu money to gpu nd take atleast 6850 rather dan 6770


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2011)

Rohit1980 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a new GPU around 6~7k for the below mentioned configuration. Can you please suggest?
> 
> ...


if your budget is restricted to 7k only, then the best bet would be HD 6770 1GB either form Sapphire/MSI/Powercolor.This card would be enough for 1600*1200 with med-high settings but for a fixed time only(read 1-1.5 years at max)

though if you can spend another 2k, then HD 6850 can also play latest games at Full HD resolution with decent frame rates(more future proof)

the choice is yours


----------



## Rohit1980 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys,
Guess i will wait for some more time and go for 6850.

@funskar: My Config - i5-760-intel dh55hc mobo with 2tb hdd 8gb ram n 2 cm fans ... 

2 cm fans? is it cooler master fans? Is this additional?
Just asking this because i usually switch off my system once in 3-4 days  ..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^yes buddy wait for some time and go with 6850.it is worth waiting.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 11, 2011)

Even Sapphire HD 6870 is available @ 10.8K + tax in most of the places. I think you should opt for this model rather than HD 6860. HD 6870 offers best performance/price ratio for full HD or 1920X1080 resolution gaming and it can play almost all the games @ 1600X1200 resolution in their highest setting.


----------



## xvetox123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Your best bet would be to wait for the HD 6850.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks xvetox123, Cilus..


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 17, 2011)

@cilus...
will vx 450 will suffice for hd 6870 too?
how much d psu can handle...to which gfx max?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 17, 2011)

VX450 Can Handle Up to Non OC HD6950.

It can handle HD6870 without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 17, 2011)

Ya, VX450 can handle HD 6870 without any issues.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 17, 2011)

Suggesting 6950 with a VX450 is not a good idea.. I have used VX450 it is a great PSU but will never use it high end card like 6950


You cannot always run the PSU with full capacity all the time... Hence either 6850with 450VX +3 6950 with PSU upgrade to 600 watts


----------



## Cilus (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ I have suggested HD 6870, not HD 6950.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Suggesting 6950 with a VX450 is not a good idea.. I have used VX450 it is a great PSU but will never use it high end card like 6950
> 
> 
> You cannot always run the PSU with full capacity all the time... Hence either 6850with 450VX +3 6950 with PSU upgrade to 600 watts



6950 is not a power eating monster it only takes up around 20-50W more than the 6870. And I am talking about 2GB version. Then again I am not suggesting to go for VX450 and 6950 (2GB), but saying a fact.


----------

